# December photo challenge winner!



## pixmedic (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations to Braineack for winning Decembers Photo challenge, "whats in your kitchen" with his picture "The X-Mas Heat"!


----------



## Braineack (Jan 13, 2014)

I even voted against myself...


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations!! What a great photograph!


----------



## ronlane (Jan 13, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 13, 2014)

Cool shot! Congrats! What do you win?


----------



## Braineack (Jan 13, 2014)

JTPhotography said:


> Cool shot! Congrats! What do you win?



fear of my enemies?


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice pic, great job .  Ed


----------



## tecboy (Jan 13, 2014)

Hooray for Braineack!!!!  

Help me win on next challenge, alright.


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 14, 2014)

Braineack said:


> JTPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Cool shot! Congrats! What do you win?
> ...



Good way to look at it.


----------



## shawie (Jan 27, 2014)

Congratulations! =) That's a very nice shot.  ...and an interesting mug!


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 27, 2014)

Congrats. 						:cheers:


----------



## cmarie87 (Jan 29, 2014)

That's a neat alternative to the usual Christmas bokeh! So cool! And, congrats


----------



## Braineack (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 29, 2014)

Braineack said:


> JTPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Cool shot! Congrats! What do you win?
> ...



Yup, shaking in my boots here.. congrats.. lol


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Jan 29, 2014)

Congratulations - I love the golds in this picture


----------



## JosephW (Jan 30, 2014)

Brilliant, brilliant shot!


----------



## PBlais (Jan 31, 2014)

Images are where you find them. If you get any good at this you see them often. Nice job!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 6, 2014)

Very cool braineack. Great image.


----------



## possibilities (Feb 13, 2014)

Visited your stream...it appears you like birds.


----------



## ankushd (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats... for the award


----------

